# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Windows 8 много фоновых программ

## Dj_Malaya

Здравствуйте! Возникла такая проблема, что ноут стал очень виснуть.. Когда включаю, долго прогружаются значки на рабочем столе, да и везде вообще. Просто белые файлы... Открыла диспетчер задач, там сразу по 50 фоновых программ открывается, ненужных. я закрываю, а они потом опять появляются.. Помогите что делать? С ноутом невозможно работать, а надо писать диплом..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Sony известен своим стремлением установить на свои ноутбуки максимум нужных и не нужных программ. С помощью панели управления Вы можете удалить ПО, которое не используется.

Если же проблема появилась недавно, рекомендую обратиться в раздел "помогите".

----------

